

Ask HN: What's the best duration for a free trial for a PaaS? - jjoe

Hi<p>I&#x27;m working on a PaaS project and I need to have a built-in trial. The most common trial period I&#x27;ve seen is 14 days. What&#x27;s so magic about this number? Is it the two full weeks? But why?<p>Anyway, I want to squeeze the trial period a bit down and optimize for a better conversion rate. Also, a shorter trial period saves me cash hardware-wise as I&#x27;m bootstrapping this project. This PaaS requires one to change DNS. So I need to account for DNS changes (&quot;propagation&quot;). So if I allocate 2 full days for DNS and one weekend, all amounts to 9 days. Is 9 days too short?<p>Thanks!
======
tmaly
I just launched a soft beta SaaS and I am doing 90 days so I can work out all
the kinks and automate the manual parts. I might consider some accounts for a
longer period if they are early adopters as they provide me with great
feedback.

------
sjs382
For my own projects, I prefer to use a "money back guarantee" rather than a
trial period.

